# Gamecube full dvd case replacement



## Cylent1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello fellow gamers....
I know I am a bit late, but does anybody know where I could maybe find a GameCube full dvd case replacement?

ThanX


----------



## FR0ZN (Apr 26, 2019)

You won't find them new in any shop - your best bet is to ask at ***emblergames, the peeps there usualy have one or two laying around with the wrong colors.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 26, 2019)

I looked a while ago and they were either hard to find or expensive (this was over a period of time).

You may want to consider looking at a Wii instead, I’m mainly keeping my GC connected for Gameboy Player.


----------



## polychromeuganda (May 4, 2019)

The case that can hold a full size DVD isn't really the be-all and end-all it might seem to be. The games all fit on mini-DVD. Blank mini-DVD-R media isn't priced outrageously enough to make an upper case pay off at the present outlandish price people are asking for the case half. I think I bought 5 10 disk cakeboxes of blank Ritek 8cm DVD-R in 2003, and 2 remain unopened, around 30 discs at a price difference of no more than 50 cents. I got a translucent purple full disk case top with flashing blue lights that proved to be useless in both senses. The best thing about it is that its color remained stable while the Nintendo indigo plastic on the rest of the case discolored. I'll sell it on eBay for the outrageous price people are getting for them if I ever run across the original upper case I put somewhere safe 16 years ago. I recall something from back then to the effect that the DVD drive in the GameCube may be a little short on radial travel to actually read all the way to the outer edge of a full size DVD. I don't find anything about that on a quick search, but maybe that's because it doesn't matter for 1.4GB backups.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2019)

Hello.

If you have someone who has an 3d printer,here is the template:

https://www.petit-fichier.fr/2019/01/19/fullsizedvdcoverforgamecube/


----------



## Cylent1 (May 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> If you have someone who has an 3d printer,here is the template:
> 
> https://www.petit-fichier.fr/2019/01/19/fullsizedvdcoverforgamecube/



This is awesome.... Thanx!    My local radio shack will print it for me.


----------



## JakobAir (May 27, 2019)

Cylent1 said:


> This is awesome.... Thanx!    My local radio shack will print it for me.


You still have a local RadioShack that's open?! I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Cylent1 (May 27, 2019)

JakobAir said:


> You still have a local RadioShack that's open?! I'm insanely jealous.


It's barely hanging on out here in the country!  Every year they say they are closing but don't?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 27, 2019)

JakobAir said:


> You still have a local RadioShack that's open?! I'm insanely jealous.



Why? RadioShack sucks and is horribly over-priced on almost everything in the store.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Why? RadioShack sucks and is horribly over-priced on almost everything in the store.


Same could be said of most real world shops.

That said if you have a better place that was at least once nationwide and consistently stocked electrical components such that you could run down there quickly, internally scream "damn the expense" before returning with the thing to sort your project/fix your item then please do share with the class. Radioshack UK went many years ago (the same company was called Tandy in the UK but had things called radioshack as well. A quick search says 1999 was when they went which is in line with my memory of the matter) but the rough equivalent after that of Maplin went bankrupt last year. I just about have some other things I can get by with but it is annoying not to have it as an option, and have found myself having to stock up on certain things rather than have them available to me.

As far as 3d printing goes here. I don't know what gear their local radioshack will have but be prepared to hand finish it, and possibly look up acetone wiping -- for certain plastics this can make the surface finish quite nice, for others it will not do much or not do as good (or break things). The common 3d printer plastic of ABS is one of the better ones for this.


----------

